# Newbie Moving to Dubai in Jan13



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey all

Posted a while back in the offers section and just wanted to start a new thread following my acceptance of the offer.

In a nutshell my package is (IT Manager)

15000 aed per month
5000 aed housing allowance
20000 one off payment for relocation assistance
1 months accommodation covered by the company
Visa covered for both me and my wife
1 Annual flight home each

So on this basis I have accepted and returned my contract.

Just have a couple of questions

Visa - How simple is the process, for what reasons could they decline this for either me or my wife?

Bank - Who is best to bank with? How difficult is it? I still have financial commitments in the UK so will either need to setup new DD from my new account or transfer funds over.

Vehicle - How much should I expect to pay to lease a car (Initially before buying)

Accommodation - What's a good starter expat area to move to? Looking for something with a Pool, gym and good transport links.

If you could offer any advice I will be very grateful and of course I will have a good look about on this forum and the net.

Many thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Please state your nationality before asking visa questions.
Your company should be taking care of your visas. The process depends on your nationality.
Bank acc is quick and easy to open - I have used EmiratesNBD for many years and am very happy with them - others will have different preferences. 
Direct Debits are not commonplace in UAE. You can do bank transfers to your home acc. It is very simple.
Vehicle Hire - dhs.2700++ a month depending on the car.
There are many many expat areas - will depend on where you work if you don't want to commute too much. And if you want a villa or apartment.
If you are looking to use public transport then look at areas next to the Metro Line. e;g Marina,Greens, Jumeirah Lake Towers. 
If you post the area you are working people will be able to advise you better.
Most newer apartment buildings have pool and gym.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

To process your visa, they require everyone to have a medical test done, for new expats that includes a chest x-ray and also a blood test. Major things they're looking for are TB, HIV, Hep A&B.

With your financial commitments you need to find a bank that offers a free monthly standing order, I use HSBC for this.

Bear in mind all the big name banks have nothing to do with their international counterparts and standards vary wildly.

One thing you haven't stated is included in your package is health insurance. All companies have to at least provide their employees with a government health card if not private health coverage, so that's something you definitely need to discuss with them.

Oh and if you have any educational degrees you will need the certificates attested.


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for your replies, appreciated. 

I'm a British citizen living in the UK. I have all my original certificates so hopefully that will help the process. 

Medical is provided for me and my Wife. She intends to work there too so once her visa is completed she can be on the hunt for work. 

I'm going to be working in silicon oasis but don't mind a commute to live in a nice area. 

Would like a 2 bed apartment but will go for a 1 bed in the right area. 

Don't really want to spend much more than 80000 pa on accommodation so might struggle with a 2 bed?

Will probably go with HSBC to be honest. How do they go about credit checks over there and is it linked to the UK. Not that mine is bad, just out of curiosity. 

Thanks again


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope not linked to the UK at all, as I said earlier big name banks in the UAE have ZERO to do with their international counterparts.

You will still need to get your certificates attested, you can do that from here using a company like INDEX who will do all the running about for you.

Seeing as your wife will be on your sponsorship through your company, bear in mind she will have 'house-wife, not allowed to work' stamped on her visa. However, all you need to do is provide her with a letter of no objection, stating that you allow her to work and any employing company will then just apply for the labour card for her. However, some companies insist that their employees go on their visas, so be prepared for that to crop up.


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Nope not linked to the UK at all, as I said earlier big name banks in the UAE have ZERO to do with their international counterparts.
> 
> You will still need to get your certificates attested, you can do that from here using a company like INDEX who will do all the running about for you.
> 
> Seeing as your wife will be on your sponsorship through your company, bear in mind she will have 'house-wife, not allowed to work' stamped on her visa. However, all you need to do is provide her with a letter of no objection, stating that you allow her to work and any employing company will then just apply for the labour card for her. However, some companies insist that their employees go on their visas, so be prepared for that to crop up.


Thanks for the quick reply. 

Are they likely to offer an overdraft facility without knowing your history. I can appreciate everyone is different but just thinking about having a bit of a buffer for the first month or so. 

The company are funding both our visas but my wife will be sponsored by me so thanks for the advice on the labour card. 

I will take a look at index. Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Not all banks offer overdraft facilities - very few do here. Also bear in mind with many banks you can't actually open an account until you have your residency visa in place. For anything banking wise, they will ask for a salary transfer certificate from your company and/or 3 months salary certificates.

Things are not very easy to start off with here, you will find a lot of red tape and hoop jumping to do - take a deep breath, go with the flow and don't get annoyed, that's just the way it goes unfortunately.

Your company PRO should be able to help you out with a lot of things you need to do.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

1919 said:


> I'm going to be working in silicon oasis but don't mind a commute to live in a nice area.
> 
> Would like a 2 bed apartment but will go for a 1 bed in the right area.
> 
> Don't really want to spend much more than 80000 pa on accommodation so might struggle with a 2 bed?


Hello 1919,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Shorooq Mirdif | Properties | Dubai Properties Group

Mirdif is approx 10-15 mins drive from Silicon Oasis and is well established having lots of facilities with a good expat community etc.

Good luck!


----------



## shetlandlady (Nov 5, 2012)

*moving too*

Hello, could anyone help. I am looking to move out to Dubai, my husband is already working out there. He has suggested that we stay in Mirdif and we are considering the Cambridge school for our 3 kids. I just wanted to get some feedback on his suggestion and if you have any connections regarding finding accommodation? Thanks


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello shetlandlady,

Please refer to my previous post...


----------



## texasmom (Apr 28, 2010)

*Reply to Dubai move*

Hello - First, I think you will love living in Dubai. You will need to get your visa first, the company should help you with that. Then you will be your wife's sponsor. The process is not difficult but requires lots of paperwork. You should hire a service to handle it - costs about $300 and is well worth it. Prepare your wife that she needs blood drawn and a chest x-ray for visas, as do you. Little more intimidating for the women.

If you do not have children, I would take advantage of living in an area like the Marina. You can walk to many, many restaurants and shops on the weekends and be there for lots of entertaining. However, it is extremely busy on Thursday and friday nights, so choose a place that has easy underground parking. If you want to stay in the downtown area, look at the apartments across from the Dubai Mall. 
We have children so lived in Jumeirah Islands. It is a family community that looks like any US subdivision. It has it's own health club, restaurant, and pool. Beautiful! 

Your allowance will certainly cover rent and monthly expenses. I would request two months temporary housing if you are shipping over your belongings as it takes that long for them to arrive. 

Driving is difficult there and very aggressive, but certainly it done by almost everyone. You can hire a driver but need to purchase the car and then they drive for your. You also typically have to house them, just like your maid. 

Enjoy your time in Dubai. It is a wonderful, safe place to live.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Savings account you don't need a residence visa. A current account with cheque book, credit cards etc you do.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Care to make your responses a bit more useful? You aren't helping the OP unless you give details of who is offering a current account to non-residents. In my experience and that of others, I have never come across this here.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

m1key said:


> Care to make your responses a bit more useful? You aren't helping the OP unless you give details of who is offering a current account to non-residents. In my experience and that of others, I have never come across this here.


I agree.
@Bethany's Mum, since you are saying that you have a current account (with a cheque book et al) NEVER having had a residence visa, you are probably a one in a million case.
The one thing about Dubai is that it is consistently inconsistent.
A friend and I went to HSBC at the same time to get an account opened, with no residence visa, but with a letter from our companies saying the visa is in process. I got a savings account, and he was told that it was just not possible and never has been. He was in fact an HSBC Premier account holder in another country. anyways, he just came out that day and went back the next and spoke to a different person and got a SAVINGS account as well.


----------

